# TV shows are Here!



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

*TV shows to debut in iTunes Canada this week!*

[URL="http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/07/12/11/apple_to_launch_tv_downloads_on_itunes_store_canada.html"][/URL]
Appleinsider

YAY!


----------



## Mamma (Mar 22, 2005)

It's about time. 
Now hurry with the iphone and we will all be very happy. :lmao:


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Just watch, the shows will be Mr. Dressup, Wok With Yan, The Trouble With Tracy, The Starlost, and Stars On Ice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

I hope they put up The Starlost and Mr. Dressup!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Pffft! BEACHCOMBERS and FRAGGLE ROCK!


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

Great, just what we needed, even more access to crappy CBC programming.

Hopefully, we'll get some decent US shows as well.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

If they had _N'Ajustez Pas Votre Secheuse_ I'd probably buy... :lmao:


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

The Doug said:


> Just watch, the shows will be Mr. Dressup, Wok With Yan, The Trouble With Tracy, The Starlost, and Stars On Ice.


Hey I loved The Starlost!!!!!


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Oh and don't forget The Littlest Hobo! Now that's Can-Con at it's best!!


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

I wonder if CBC will charge for their shows?
It is our tax dollars that pay for it.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

King of Kensington
Polka-dot-Door

My Kids Love Mr. Dressup (Available on DVD)

The Electric Company is what I am looking for:
sh - oe -> Shoe
c - ar -> Car
Mac - book -> Macbook

Classic stuff.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

One of my old school friends was a cast member on *The Polka Dot Door* years ago. Imagine my surprise, while channel surfing, to find him all shiny happy and singing _"How much is that doggie in the window?"_ on the show.

Egad.

:lmao:


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

While this is a positive move, it's still not enough of an incentive for me to drop cash on an AppleTV. If the AppleTV did PVR (fat chance of that happening, I know), I'd be in.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

*TV shows to debut in iTunes Canada this week?*

TV to make its debut on iTunes Canada this week



> TV to make its debut on iTunes Canada this week
> By Jacqui Cheng | Published: December 10, 2007 - 10:10PM CT
> 
> TV shows on iTunes have proven to be rather popular, even with little foibles like losing NBC and all of its shows. So far, only the US and UK have been able to purchase individual (or seasons of) shows through the iTunes Store, but we've heard rumblings for quite some time that licensing deals were being worked out for other countries. One such country is our neighbor in the great white north.
> ...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Deja vu!


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

very cool. i want to buy the trailer park boys episode with Conkey, Bubbles' puppet  lol


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

the $229 refurbed AppleTV is really looking tempting now.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

I saw Tv SHows on there but they're gone now. Something wrong with my iTunes or anyone else see this gone too?


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yea I don't see anything yet. They did say full launch on Wednesday, so we'll see.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh wonderful! Now we can PAY for copies of crap that isn't even good enough and that nobody wants enough to make the slop that gets rerun to death on TV as it is currently delivered!


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

maybe i was looking at my american account.


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

Too bad, they fell out with NBC. This, IMO, was a great season for NBC. Chuck, Life, and Bionic Woman are great shows. It's the first time I've kept up with TV shows throughout the viewing season in a long time. Now I won't be able to purchase missed episodes through iTunes.

Oh well.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

The Shadow said:


> Too bad, they fell out with NBC. This, IMO, was a great season for NBC. Chuck, Life, and Bionic Woman are great shows. It's the first time I've kept up with TV shows throughout the viewing season in a long time. Now I won't be able to purchase missed episodes through iTunes.
> 
> Oh well.


NBC finally seems to be getting its acting together. 30 Rock and the Office are the two funniest shows on television, in my opinion.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Curious to see what the limited selection of American shows will be. Here's hoping it's a bunch of the specialty stuff, not the network slop. Except maybe the various incarnations of "Star Trek".  (Which is mostly not a network show, anyway.)

As for Canadian networks... I can't think of a single CTV show I want to watch for free, let alone 2 bucks a pop.

CBC fares slightly better. I'd love it if they'd dig into the comedy archives and come back with "CODCO," "4 On The Floor" and the like. And "misplace" all master copies of "Air Farce" while they're at it.

Global... uh, the less said the better. Do they even have original shows?

If the Canuck offerings are mainly recent dreck like "Corner Gas" and "Little Mosque on the Prairie", I'm gonna cry.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I think "Corner Gas" is great, and so is "Degrassi". 

CBC could offer up shows like "Intelligence" and "Davinci's Inquest", which in syndication in the US right now is getting way better ratings and more critical acclaim as a "second-run" show than it ever got when it first ran in Canada. :S


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

8127972 said:


> While this is a positive move, it's still not enough of an incentive for me to drop cash on an AppleTV. If the AppleTV did PVR (fat chance of that happening, I know), I'd be in.


I have decided to get a Mac Mini instead, turn that into a media server.
I am doing a case hack/mod for it too, but I don't want to say what it is until it's done. I will be posting pictures and such when it's complete, but it will be awhile yet still hehe.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

fyrefly said:


> I think "Corner Gas" is great, and so is "Degrassi".
> 
> CBC could offer up shows like "Intelligence" and "Davinci's Inquest", which in syndication in the US right now is getting way better ratings and more critical acclaim as a "second-run" show than it ever got when it first ran in Canada. :S



I'll confess to enjoying "Degrassi", though not enough to pay for it.

"Corner Gas"... um, well, let's just say to each his own. I found it amusing and clever enough at first, but then the formula started to get on my nerves. Set up a joke at the beginning, beat it to death for 23 minutes. Repeat. Obviously, YMMV.

"Intelligence" is very good. Never got into "Davinci's Inquest."


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

My iTMS isn't showing TV Shows yet...

If some of my most-viewed TV shows will be available on the Canadian iTMS, my credit card might start taking some serious hits.


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh man, enough with the cbc hate. If only they'd open up the archives completely for streaming-- radio and tv. 
I'd love to listen to Lester Sinclair's "A is for Ardvaark" 
Now that was some quality programming.
I'm sure Danger Bay would be a big hit too.

And I really enjoy Intelligence...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I love *The Hour* on CBC, but right now am getting that free as a podcast.


----------



## G42G6 (May 21, 2005)

I wasn't totally convinced at first, but if you go to the Canadian iTunes Store, click iTunes U, and then click TV shows, you can see they are making progress on the page.

Good news. I am almost out of my gift card money from the US.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm hoping for:

The Trouble With Tracy
Definition
Headline Hunters
Check It Out
Party Game

... okay I can't keep typing while keeping a straight face. We have been subject to some of the worst programming in the history of television. Then again we've also been fortunate enough to have some of the best programming on television.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

titans88 said:


> NBC finally seems to be getting its acting together. 30 Rock and the Office are the two funniest shows on television, in my opinion.


Unfortunately NBC pulled the plug on Studio 60 which I felt was much better than 30 Rock.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

The Shadow said:


> Too bad, they fell out with NBC. This, IMO, was a great season for NBC. Chuck, Life, and Bionic Woman are great shows. It's the first time I've kept up with TV shows throughout the viewing season in a long time. Now I won't be able to purchase missed episodes through iTunes.
> 
> Oh well.


Chuck is on the US iTMS. Some of the Warner Bros. shows are there.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Oakbridge said:


> The Trouble With Tracy
> Definition
> Headline Hunters
> Check It Out
> Party Game


You forgot *Snow Job* and *Bumper Stumpers*!

And let's not forget the perennial Canadian Classic, The Forest Rangers.


----------



## G42G6 (May 21, 2005)

Shows are starting to appear rapidly, what I've seen:

- Robson Arms
- Avatar: The Last Airbender
- The Hills
- Degrassi
- The Sarah Silverman Program
- Dragon's Den
- Corner Gas
- Drawn Together
- Rick Mercer Report
- Instant Star
- South park
- No Opportunity Wasted
- Stanley Cup Classics


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

I think the last think i really wanted to see was the Avro Arrow mini. But other than that? not much.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Not seeing any TV shows quite yet...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Neither am I. As if I'd be buying any to begin with. I think.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Oakbridge said:


> Party Game


BILLY VAN WAS A GOD!!!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Aaaah... Billy Van... Hilarious House of Frightenstein. 

I'd buy that in a second were it to appear on the iTMS. For sure.


----------



## snowy2004 (May 2, 2006)

G42G6 said:


> Shows are starting to appear rapidly, what I've seen:
> 
> - Robson Arms
> - Avatar: The Last Airbender
> ...


Could you right click and give the iTunes link to a show so that we can see, too?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Come on, no-one here wants to pay for Aderley. Nobody remembers the one-handed, Canadian supper-spy.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I merged a couple of threads.. sorry if it ends up confusing!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I'd really like it if CTV National/local News was offered as a video podcast. I much prefer them to Global, which is the only Canadian video news podcast I can find.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

The Doug said:


> Aaaah... Billy Van... Hilarious House of Frightenstein.
> 
> I'd buy that in a second were it to appear on the iTMS. For sure.


Only if they include the original dance sequences with the Wolfman and Igor!


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

The Shadow said:


> Too bad, they fell out with NBC. This, IMO, was a great season for NBC. Chuck, Life, and Bionic Woman are great shows. It's the first time I've kept up with TV shows throughout the viewing season in a long time. Now I won't be able to purchase missed episodes through iTunes.


Not sure about the others, but Chuck is produced by Warner Brothers and is (supposedly) still on the US iTunes Store.


----------



## G42G6 (May 21, 2005)

snowy2004 said:


> Could you right click and give the iTunes link to a show so that we can see, too?



http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewGenre?id=32

Edit: Seems to only work if you go to iTunes U first and then click TV Shows


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

G42G6 said:


> http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewGenre?id=32
> 
> Edit: Seems to only work if you go to iTunes U first and then click TV Shows


Neat... I can see. Not much content right now, but its a start. 

I'll buy the Dragon's Den for sure. I love that show, but have missed so many episodes.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Anyone price?


1.99? Or 2.29?

Better be sle as usa


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Interesting. Thanks for the tidbit. Hopefully news is included at some point...


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

Southpark Season 11 is $21.89.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I note that there's an NHL link on the left....Wonder what that means....


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

The Doug said:


> Just watch, the shows will be Mr. Dressup, Wok With Yan, The Trouble With Tracy, The Starlost, and Stars On Ice.


Oh. My. God. _The Trouble with Tracy_!

I would love to see an episode of that.

And _Coming up Rosie_ - with Dan Ackroyd (.sp) as the Scottish janitor.

Yeah!!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Betty Woo said:


> Oh. My. God. _The Trouble with Tracy_!
> 
> I would love to see an episode of that.


You asked for it:

YouTube - The Trouble With Tracy: Worst Sitcom Ever?


----------



## snowy2004 (May 2, 2006)

ericlewis91 said:


> Anyone price?
> 
> 
> 1.99? Or 2.29?
> ...


1.99 No Opportunity Wasted is now available and the shows are 1.99 each.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

wtf? where's all the good ****?


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm downloading an NHL game as I type. So far so good...
It's a game from 1987 so I'm not expecting much as far as quality goes but i'm loving the convenience and look forward to viewing on my Apple TV.
I can't say that I'll buy a whole lot of shows, but you never know.
Keep in coming, is all I say.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Betty Woo said:


> And _Coming up Rosie_ - with Dan Ackroyd (.sp) as the Scottish janitor.


Ha ha, I watched that show all the time when it was on. Great stuff it was.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

iMatt said:


> If the Canuck offerings are mainly recent dreck like "Corner Gas" and "Little Mosque on the Prairie", I'm gonna cry.


Well, if it's any consolation (he says, handing you a Kleenex) your crystal ball is working pretty well.

AFAIK it's a huge bore (no wonder it's a "quiet rollout"), but then again, my TV consumption over the last few years has declined dramatically.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

macsackbut said:


> Well, if it's any consolation (he says, handing you a Kleenex) your crystal ball is working pretty well.


*sniff* Sometimes it sucks to be clairvoyant. It's a pretty lame selection, though there is one thing I might try out: Sarah Silverman. Overall it's a long, long, long way from displacing the local video store.



> AFAIK it's a huge bore (no wonder it's a "quiet rollout"), but then again, my TV consumption over the last few years has declined dramatically.


I admit I watch too much, but increasingly my viewing consists of HBO marathons. Time to get started on The Wire, methinks.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm actually really excited about this.

I can ignore Little Mosque and Corner Gas, but there are lots of shows that I'd like to sample, or to have on my iPod for boring moments - SP, Drawn Together, RMR, Classic NHL, Sarah Silverman, Robson Arms. My ZipList is good, but too random

I'm sure that still more good stuff will become available as time goes on, but as far as I'm concerned, it's a good start.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

You have to wonder if somebody just doesn't care.

I checked out the previews of the NHL Classic Games. All of them are :30 second clips of the national anthem. Woohoo! The quality looks really bad too.


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

I love that there are 2 NHL games in the top 5.... How Canadian is that!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Macified said:


> Come on, no-one here wants to pay for Aderley. Nobody remembers the one-handed, Canadian supper-spy.


Ahh, nostalgia... watching Greenspan try to control an agent nobody can control, not even Major Clack... I think CSIS secretly killed that show for security reasons. 

I think someone forgot to mention Traders, Street Legal, Due South, Kids in the Hall ... etc...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Meh. No crime or investigative shows... deal breaker for me. I'll give iTMS some more time to come up with some better content.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

although the selection sucks bigtime! so anyways I am going to dload the oilers / flyers stanley cup game....hehe old memories!


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

iMatt said:


> I admit I watch too much, but increasingly my viewing consists of HBO marathons. Time to get started on The Wire, methinks.


Probably my favorite TV show of all time. The Wire is worth watching.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

guytoronto said:


> You have to wonder if somebody just doesn't care.
> 
> I checked out the previews of the NHL Classic Games. All of them are :30 second clips of the national anthem. Woohoo! The quality looks really bad too.


All the previews from South Park are the theme song, with a few seconds of the actual show.  

I'm happy its a start though.


----------



## live4ever (Jun 23, 2003)

imactheknife said:


> although the selection sucks bigtime! so anyways I am going to dload the oilers / flyers stanley cup game....hehe old memories!


Yep DLing that one as well. Would love to see some of early '70s games with Bobby Orr though.


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

I wonder if they would put up old cartoons like Rocket Robin Hood or the old Spiderman cartoon?


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

The Shadow said:


> I wonder if they would put up old cartoons like Rocket Robin Hood or the old Spiderman cartoon?


I'm holding out for Hercules and Hammy Hamster.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Oooh... now you got that song running through my head...

Spiderman, Spiderman,
Does whatever a spider can,
Spins a web, any size,
Catches thieves, just like flies,
Look Out! Here comes the Spiderman!

Is he strong? Listen, Bud!
He's got radioactive blood.
Can he swing from a thread?
Take a look overhead.
Hey there, there goes the Spider-man!

......


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

iMatt said:


> I'm holding out for Hercules and Hammy Hamster.


Hammy Hamster, man that's a name I haven't heard in a long time! That show was cool. I like the guinea pig that invented things...forget his name.


----------



## Indigo Jones (Jul 14, 2003)

*Hamster's name*



The Shadow said:


> I like the guinea pig that invented things...forget his name.


GP - he talked like W.C. Fields...


----------



## snowy2004 (May 2, 2006)

I'm not a legal expert but could the Writer's Guild strike have an effect on why there are so few American shows?


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

iMatt said:


> I'm holding out for Hercules and Hammy Hamster.


I was talking to a co-worker today about Hammy Hamster. I have never seen the show myself, but he was telling me about it, sounds like a ton of fun haha.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

iMatt said:


> *sniff* Sometimes it sucks to be clairvoyant. It's a pretty lame selection, though there is one thing I might try out: Sarah Silverman. Overall it's a long, long, long way from displacing the local video store.
> 
> I admit I watch too much, but increasingly my viewing consists of HBO marathons. Time to get started on *The Wire*, methinks.


The Wire is AMAZING. Start watching as soon as you can - season 5 starts in January!


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

snowy2004 said:


> I'm not a legal expert but could the Writer's Guild strike have an effect on why there are so few American shows?


If that was the case, I'd expect an issue with showing a couple of the MTV shows, and some others from Comedy Central. I think the reason why at least the MTV shows appear, is that MTV owns the Canadian arm, and doesn't have any royalty issues that CTV/Global would have with the American owners of CSI, Desperate Housewives or Lost.

I don't know why Global doesn't have anything to offer, but come to think of it, I can't really think of any primetime show on the network that isn't bought from the US networks.

I'm interested in seeing a lot more NHL content, though it should prove interesting how games/highlights from 2007-2008 are introduced, and whether they are worth a twoonie.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Not impressed with the content, was hoping for some Amerian shows. Maybe they will be on when the strike is over. Right now there is nothing there I would buy. I would make some purchases if NBC was on.


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

jicon said:


> I don't know why Global doesn't have anything to offer, but come to think of it, I can't really think of any primetime show on the network that isn't bought from the US networks.


oh oh oh.... you must be forgetting the horrible half hour of tv right before the simpsons on sundays..... I believe it is called, "Da Kink in my hair".
Yes thats right, the first word is, DA....


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

wonderings said:


> Not impressed with the content, was hoping for some Amerian shows. Maybe they will be on when the strike is over. Right now there is nothing there I would buy. I would make some purchases if NBC was on.


Couldn't agree more! The current content is so disappointing, it's laughable.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

iMatt said:


> I'm holding out for Hercules and Hammy Hamster.


Yup, I'd buy Hammy Hamster.

There's nothing in the current offerings I'd watch even if they were free.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Lotsa love for Hammy Hamster (turns out the real title is "Tales of the Riverbank"...but nobody calls it that), but what about Hercules? Such a wonderfully cheesy cartoon apart from the terrific theme song. Makes Rocket Robin Hood look like classic Looney Tunes...


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

I love little mosque on the prairie...but they are also all available on YouTube. I've seen every show so far there.

I think it's a great show.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

iMatt said:


> Lotsa love for Hammy Hamster (turns out the real title is "Tales of the Riverbank"...but nobody calls it that), but what about Hercules? Such a wonderfully cheesy cartoon apart from the terrific theme song. Makes Rocket Robin Hood look like classic Looney Tunes...


I loved how all of the villains in the Hercules cartoon all made the same noise, regardless of what they were. It was this odd screech/hissing noise.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

Huh. Well... they at least put popular fare like 'Little Mosque', 'Rick Mercer' and 'Corner Gas'... . And I like 'Robson Arms' but managed to miss a couple of episodes. May buy one or two just to check out how this thing works.

My wannasees: 'Davinci's Inquest' and 'Davinci's City Hall', damned it. Especially since the series never really made it to DVD (what the hell?). CBC-produced movies would be great, too or movies that were shown on CTV ('For Those Who Hunt The Wounded Down' from a few years back was good).


----------



## sergeg1 (Sep 22, 2005)

How about the Forest Rangers, the Lawrence Welk Show??


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

geez they have the gall to name a section Stanley Cup Classics and not have one Habs game on there?? The nerve!!


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

irontree said:


> geez they have the gall to name a section Stanley Cup Classics and not have one Habs game on there?? The nerve!!


have the habs ever won the CUP:lmao: or the leafs?..(okay the going to far!)


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

imactheknife said:


> have the habs ever won the CUP:lmao: or the leafs?..(okay the going to far!)


whoa. were you asleep in '93 when they won 11 STRAIGHT OT games to win the cup????  some of those were definitely classics.

as for the leafs, oh ya...they suck....big time...


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I know the Habs have won like 23 or 24 cups! playing dumb I was!


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Q: Why don't the Leafs drink tea?

A: Because the Habs have all the cups!

:-D


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Are you supposed to use a Leaf Sucker or Leaf Blower?


----------

